# DNA Testing? What's that?



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

What is DNA testing? Why do people DNA test? What does A DNA Test show you?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the dairy goat registry...ADGA, they will do DNA testing to be sure of parentage on a goat that is to be registered if there is chance of breeding by 2 different bucks and you don't know which buck sired the kids.

They can do DNA testing on hair samples with folicle attached.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Parentage verification. I personally don't see the point in DNAing a goat unless you aren't sure of the parents.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My two bucky boys got loose in April. Now I am DNA testing both bucks, all the moms and will test all the babies. This way I can document the daddies and register the babies. 

UC Davis does DNA testing, and I think you can go through the registry.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Not to steal the thread or anything but how much does DNA testing cost? I was thinking of testing two of my does because I have no idea of their lineage and was just curious.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It's about $40 bucks per goat but it will not tell you lineage.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The DNA testing won't show you anything except parentage...IF you provide possible sire and dam hair samples.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

If you don't have a sample of the possible sire's hair samples but know the possible sire's and Dam's precentage could you still use it to figure out who sired the kids by the precentage the test gives you?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For it to tell who is daddy you have to have a hair sample with follicle from every possible dad. 
ADGA is $30 per goat to test. So if you have one kid and two possible dads it would be $90.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Darn it. I just sold both possible dads.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you took info on who you sold them to just give them a call and ask for a hair. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont forget you need the follicle not just a haircutting :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> If you took info on who you sold them to just give them a call and ask for a hair. :wink:


Ya.Only problem is. One is in a different state and I don't think they'd relish the thought of having to mail me a hair with the folical. I can try though.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> For it to tell who is daddy you have to have a hair sample with follicle from every possible dad.
> ADGA is $30 per goat to test. So if you have one kid and two possible dads it would be $90.


Actually $120. You need mama done too.

Edited to add:

Actually, you may be able to do just one dad. If he is not the father, it stands to reason that the other one is....... onder:

I'm not sure about ADGA but I know UC Davis requires 50 hairs.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:scratch: I guess ADGA for got to mention that. I had called after I bought a doe possibly bred but by 3 bucks. They told me to get a hair with follicle from each buck and any kids and it would be $30 each. I just decided if she is bred to see the kids as pets and save the4 money. Well I think she cam in season yesterday so no worries now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had DNA testing done through ADGA because there were 2 different bucks. I only had to send in samples of the bucks and the kids in question. 

In some ways DNA testing is nice if it has been done all along. For the alpaca registry, all alpacas are DNA tested so there is absolute proof of who the parents are. If you send in the wrong blood, it will be caught when that alpaca has offspring and it isn't a match.


----------

